# Ravezzani:"Milan, vendi Bennacer per...".



## admin (2 Giugno 2021)

Fabio Ravezzani:" Come scrive la Gazzetta (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/milan-fofana-e-kamara-rinforzi-anti-coppa-dafrica-vt104012.html ) il Milan perderà Kessie e Bennacer per la Coppa d’Africa dal 9 gennaio, col rischio che tornino dopo il 6 febbraio. Un problema enorme da affrontare subito. Magari cedendo Bennacer per prendere due centrocampisti di livello non africani".

*Sconcerti su Tomori QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/sconcerti-chiedere-sconto-per-tomori-e-scorretto-vt104020.html

*Berlusconi QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-milan-complimenti-per-la-champions-vt104017.html


----------



## Pit96 (2 Giugno 2021)

Se il sostituto fosse Koopmeiners lo farei subito. L'ho già scritto anche nei giorni scorsi.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354254 ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani:" Come scrive la Gazzetta (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/milan-fofana-e-kamara-rinforzi-anti-coppa-dafrica-vt104012.html ) il Milan perderà Kessie e Bennacer per la Coppa d&#8217;Africa dal 9 gennaio, col rischio che tornino dopo il 6 febbraio. Un problema enorme da affrontare subito. Magari cedendo Bennacer per prendere due centrocampisti di livello non africani".
> 
> *Sconcerti su Tomori QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/sconcerti-chiedere-sconto-per-tomori-e-scorretto-vt104020.html
> 
> *Berlusconi QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-milan-complimenti-per-la-champions-vt104017.html



Ma infatti l'Inter sta vendendo Hakimi proprio per questo motivo, no?


----------



## Maximo (2 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354254 ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani:" Come scrive la Gazzetta (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/milan-fofana-e-kamara-rinforzi-anti-coppa-dafrica-vt104012.html ) il Milan perderà Kessie e Bennacer per la Coppa d’Africa dal 9 gennaio, col rischio che tornino dopo il 6 febbraio. Un problema enorme da affrontare subito. Magari cedendo Bennacer per prendere due centrocampisti di livello non africani".
> 
> *Sconcerti su Tomori QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/sconcerti-chiedere-sconto-per-tomori-e-scorretto-vt104020.html
> 
> *Berlusconi QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-milan-complimenti-per-la-champions-vt104017.html



Sparata senza senso. Bennacer entro due anni sarà un top a livello mondiale


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354254 ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani:" Come scrive la Gazzetta (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/milan-fofana-e-kamara-rinforzi-anti-coppa-dafrica-vt104012.html ) il Milan perderà Kessie e Bennacer per la Coppa d’Africa dal 9 gennaio, col rischio che tornino dopo il 6 febbraio. Un problema enorme da affrontare subito. Magari cedendo Bennacer per prendere due centrocampisti di livello non africani".
> 
> *Sconcerti su Tomori QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/sconcerti-chiedere-sconto-per-tomori-e-scorretto-vt104020.html
> 
> *Berlusconi QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-milan-complimenti-per-la-champions-vt104017.html



Certo, vendiamo un giocatore che può diventare un fuoriclasse perché va a fare la Coppa d' Africa. E per prendere poi chi? Qui,quo e qua. Ma limitati a condurre quella trasmissione di pagliacci che ti ritrovi e non aprire quella latrina da due soldi che hai al posto della bocca.


----------



## ILMAGO (2 Giugno 2021)

le cose che funzionano non le toccherei... A meno di offerte da 70 o 80 milioni che allora ti consentono di prenderne 3 di livello discreto non ha alcun senso cedere Bennacer causa coppa d'africa. Ripeto, anno prossimo con Spalletti al Napoli e Mourinho alla Roma (che sono squadre che quest'anno sono state fuori dalla lotta champions) la lotta per il 4o posto sarà incandescente e abbiamo anche una champions possibilmente dove ben figurare... dobbiamo rinforzarci e di brutto, non indebolirci! Solita sparata senza senso


----------



## koti (2 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354254 ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani:" Come scrive la Gazzetta (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/milan-fofana-e-kamara-rinforzi-anti-coppa-dafrica-vt104012.html ) il Milan perderà Kessie e Bennacer per la Coppa d&#8217;Africa dal 9 gennaio, col rischio che tornino dopo il 6 febbraio. Un problema enorme da affrontare subito. Magari cedendo Bennacer per prendere due centrocampisti di livello non africani".
> 
> *Sconcerti su Tomori QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/sconcerti-chiedere-sconto-per-tomori-e-scorretto-vt104020.html
> 
> *Berlusconi QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-milan-complimenti-per-la-champions-vt104017.html



Non arriveranno grandi offerte per Bennacer considerata la stagione non esaltante. Certo per 40/50 milioni ci penserei.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Giugno 2021)

Maximo;2354260 ha scritto:


> Sparata senza senso. Bennacer entro due anni sarà un top a livello mondiale



Basterebbe far notare a Ravezzani che Bennacer è stato inserito nella top 11 africana del 2020 da France Football. E tra questi è il campione più giovane dopo Hakimi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Giugno 2021)

Io terrei Bennacer e prenderei un terzo centrocampista di alto livello che possa giocare sia con che senza di loro. Nel frattempo ci si aspetta una crescita importante di Tonali e si vede Pobega cosa può dare.


----------



## mil77 (2 Giugno 2021)

Maximo;2354260 ha scritto:


> Sparata senza senso. Bennacer entro due anni sarà un top a livello mondiale



Bennacer ha clausola di 40 milioni il rischio che se ne vada è alto


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354254 ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani:" Come scrive la Gazzetta (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/milan-fofana-e-kamara-rinforzi-anti-coppa-dafrica-vt104012.html ) il Milan perderà Kessie e Bennacer per la Coppa d&#8217;Africa dal 9 gennaio, col rischio che tornino dopo il 6 febbraio. Un problema enorme da affrontare subito. Magari cedendo Bennacer per prendere due centrocampisti di livello non africani".
> 
> *Sconcerti su Tomori QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/sconcerti-chiedere-sconto-per-tomori-e-scorretto-vt104020.html
> 
> *Berlusconi QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-milan-complimenti-per-la-champions-vt104017.html



Ma che proposta eh? Bah.
Basta comprarne uno in più.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Giugno 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2354275 ha scritto:


> Io terrei Bennacer e prenderei un terzo centrocampista di alto livello che possa giocare sia con che senza di loro. Nel frattempo ci si aspetta una crescita importante di Tonali e si vede Pobega cosa può dare.



Pensiero che farebbe qualsiasi normodotato.


----------



## sacchino (2 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354254 ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani:" Come scrive la Gazzetta (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/milan-fofana-e-kamara-rinforzi-anti-coppa-dafrica-vt104012.html ) il Milan perderà Kessie e Bennacer per la Coppa d’Africa dal 9 gennaio, col rischio che tornino dopo il 6 febbraio. Un problema enorme da affrontare subito. Magari cedendo Bennacer per prendere due centrocampisti di livello non africani".
> 
> *Sconcerti su Tomori QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/sconcerti-chiedere-sconto-per-tomori-e-scorretto-vt104020.html
> 
> *Berlusconi QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-milan-complimenti-per-la-champions-vt104017.html



Qualcuno gli spieghi che non funziona così, se vendo un giocatore e ne prendo due poi sempre 11 contro 11 si gioca, altrimenti l'Inter vende Lukaku a 100 milioni compra 5 giocatori e gioca 15 contro 11?
Meglio uno forte che due scarsi.


----------



## Konrad (2 Giugno 2021)

Pit96;2354255 ha scritto:


> Se il sostituto fosse Koopmeiners lo farei subito. L'ho già scritto anche nei giorni scorsi.



Io lui lo prenderei comunque. Alla bisogna si piazzerebbe anche dietro al posto di Kjaer


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Giugno 2021)

Konrad;2354299 ha scritto:


> Io lui lo prenderei comunque. Alla bisogna si piazzerebbe anche dietro al posto di Kjaer



Più al posto di Romagnoli visto che è mancino.
E potrebbe farci cambiare modulo permettendoci un centrocampo a 3, dove sa fare sia il mediano che la mezz'ala o una difesa a 3 con lui centrale e due braccetti ai suoi lati(Bade di cui si è parlato sarebbe ottimo in quest'ottica, se avessimo un Fofana del Leicester sarebbe apoteosi) 
Alla bisogna potrebbe anche fare il trequartista.

Cioè è fatto su misura per noi, non so che cosa stiano aspettando. 

Se va alla Roma o squadrette simili esco pazzo.


----------



## jacky (2 Giugno 2021)

Al di là della coppa Bennacer si scassa troppo.
Lo darei anche a 50.


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Giugno 2021)

Ravezzani vattene al mare e torna a settembre.


----------



## gabbon17 (2 Giugno 2021)

No non e no!!!!


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Giugno 2021)

jacky;2354351 ha scritto:


> Al di là della coppa Bennacer si scassa troppo.
> Lo darei anche a 50.



50 milioni è un miglioramento rispetto a quando dicevi che essendo un giocatore da Empoli ne valeva 5


----------



## kipstar (2 Giugno 2021)

per me al posto di meite bisognerebbe prendere un giocatore di un certo livello che possa fare il titolare con Sandro.....non ho profili ma di certo non pobega o simili.....il discorso è che abbiamo altre priorità. altri ruoli chiave da colmare......
il fatto che ci sia la competizione africana è una questione in più da affrontare....ma ricordiamoci anche che ci sono europei quest'estate e mondiali la prossima......quindi chi saprà gestire meglio la rosa avrà ovviamente dei vantaggi....


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Giugno 2021)

diavoloINme;2354287 ha scritto:


> Ma che proposta eh? Bah.
> Basta comprarne uno in più.



si ma ci vuole il grano.

non è neanche possibile che dei giocatori pagati dal club vadano 1 anno ogni 2 via per giocare quello schifo della coppa d'africa.
la facessero in estate o ogni 4 anni magari. altrimenti fan chiulo.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2354407 ha scritto:


> si ma ci vuole il grano.
> 
> non è neanche possibile che dei giocatori pagati dal club vadano 1 anno ogni 2 via per giocare quello schifo della coppa d'africa.
> la facessero in estate o ogni 4 anni magari. altrimenti fan chiulo.



Mi ricordo il nervoso che avevo quando weah ,al primo anno da noi ,ci lasciò per un mese per giocare la coppa d'africa con la liberia. 
Purtroppo c'è poco da fare....
Competizione assurda ,in un periodo assurdo e che logora i calciatori che vi partecipano.


----------



## davoreb (2 Giugno 2021)

Qua si sono dimenticati quanto è forte Bennacer per via dei vari infortuni quest'anno.

Ad inizio anno era forse considerato più importante di Kessie per la squadra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Giugno 2021)

diavoloINme;2354409 ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo il nervoso che avevo quando weah ,al primo anno da noi ,ci lasciò per un mese per giocare la coppa d'africa con la liberia.
> Purtroppo c'è poco da fare....
> Competizione assurda ,in un periodo assurdo e che logora i calciatori che vi partecipano.



i club dovrebbero vietare la partecipazione.

non si può? in qualche modo si può... metti a contratto che se la giochi rinunci a 2 mesi di stipendio o cose così poi vediamo.


----------



## Freddiedevil (2 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354254 ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani:" Come scrive la Gazzetta (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/milan-fofana-e-kamara-rinforzi-anti-coppa-dafrica-vt104012.html ) il Milan perderà Kessie e Bennacer per la Coppa d&#8217;Africa dal 9 gennaio, col rischio che tornino dopo il 6 febbraio. Un problema enorme da affrontare subito. Magari cedendo Bennacer per prendere due centrocampisti di livello non africani".
> 
> *Sconcerti su Tomori QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/sconcerti-chiedere-sconto-per-tomori-e-scorretto-vt104020.html
> 
> *Berlusconi QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-milan-complimenti-per-la-champions-vt104017.html



Questo è proprio un *******


----------



## Pampu7 (2 Giugno 2021)

Pit96;2354255 ha scritto:


> Se il sostituto fosse Koopmeiners lo farei subito. L'ho già scritto anche nei giorni scorsi.



seguo a ruota


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354254 ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani:" Come scrive la Gazzetta (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/milan-fofana-e-kamara-rinforzi-anti-coppa-dafrica-vt104012.html ) il Milan perderà Kessie e Bennacer per la Coppa d’Africa dal 9 gennaio, col rischio che tornino dopo il 6 febbraio. Un problema enorme da affrontare subito. Magari cedendo Bennacer per prendere due centrocampisti di livello non africani".
> 
> *Sconcerti su Tomori QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/sconcerti-chiedere-sconto-per-tomori-e-scorretto-vt104020.html
> 
> *Berlusconi QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-milan-complimenti-per-la-champions-vt104017.html



si magari ai tuoi padroni gobbi eh...


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Giugno 2021)

Pampu7;2354433 ha scritto:


> seguo a ruota



Andate avanti voi che a me vien da ridere&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Pampu7 (2 Giugno 2021)

Rivera10;2354510 ha scritto:


> Andate avanti voi che a me vien da ridere&#65533;&#65533;



gusti, rispettali come gli altri rispettano te


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Giugno 2021)

Pampu7;2354523 ha scritto:


> gusti, rispettali come gli altri rispettano te



Infatti. De gustibus non disputandum est. Ma viene da ridere lo stesso pur rispettandoli


----------



## Ambrole (2 Giugno 2021)

Pit96;2354255 ha scritto:


> Se il sostituto fosse Koopmeiners lo farei subito. L'ho già scritto anche nei giorni scorsi.



Koopmeiners lo vorrei subito, ma bennacer non si tocca


----------



## Ambrole (2 Giugno 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2354314 ha scritto:


> Più al posto di Romagnoli visto che è mancino.
> E potrebbe farci cambiare modulo permettendoci un centrocampo a 3, dove sa fare sia il mediano che la mezz'ala o una difesa a 3 con lui centrale e due braccetti ai suoi lati(Bade di cui si è parlato sarebbe ottimo in quest'ottica, se avessimo un Fofana del Leicester sarebbe apoteosi)
> Alla bisogna potrebbe anche fare il trequartista.
> 
> ...



Magari dopo anni che se ne parla, questo potrebbe essere la anno perfetto per prenderlo


----------



## Pampu7 (2 Giugno 2021)

Rivera10;2354525 ha scritto:


> Infatti. De gustibus non disputandum est. Ma viene da ridere lo stesso pur rispettandoli


Ridi che ti fa bene, non perderò ulteriore tempo dovessi vedere altri tuoi commenti


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Giugno 2021)

Pampu7;2354621 ha scritto:


> Ridi che ti fa bene, non perderò ulteriore tempo dovessi vedere altri tuoi commenti



Era detto in tono amichevole e ironico. Mi spiace che tu abbia interpretato male.


----------



## dottor Totem (2 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354254 ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani:" Come scrive la Gazzetta (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/milan-fofana-e-kamara-rinforzi-anti-coppa-dafrica-vt104012.html ) il Milan perderà Kessie e Bennacer per la Coppa d’Africa dal 9 gennaio, col rischio che tornino dopo il 6 febbraio. Un problema enorme da affrontare subito. Magari cedendo Bennacer per prendere due centrocampisti di livello non africani".
> 
> *Sconcerti su Tomori QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/sconcerti-chiedere-sconto-per-tomori-e-scorretto-vt104020.html
> 
> *Berlusconi QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-milan-complimenti-per-la-champions-vt104017.html



Stavolta la provocazione di Ravezzani è interessante.
Colpa o meno del nostro staff tecnico gli infortuni muscolari di Bennacer potrebbero essere un campanello d'allarme. Oppure no. 
Dal punto di vista tecnico non si discute, forse commette qualche errore di troppo, troppe palle perse ma per il gioco del Milan è fondamentale. A me piacerebbe un giocatore più dinamico ma ammetto che abbinare qualità a quantità e visione di gioco come fa lui è difficile da trovare. Forse al giusto prezzo si potrebbe discutere la sua cessione.


----------



## sampapot (2 Giugno 2021)

prima dei calciatori, bisogna sostituire i preparatori atletici!!!! ci sono stati troppi infortuni muscolari non dovuti a contrasti di gioco


----------

